# BlueVM - S1-NY Disk Failure



## sundaymouse (Dec 22, 2013)

From their mass email to S1-NY Buffalo clients:



> Hello,
> 
> Unfortunately as many of you are aware we had a hardware failure on S1-NY. If you're receiving this message it means that you had a VPS on S1-NY and that we were unable to salvage the data on your VPS. We've replaced the failed drives and have setup Feathur so that you can login and rebuild your VPS. If you would like we are offering one month of free service for the issue and while it won't replace any data you may have lost we hope that it will give you adequate time to rebuild and setup your services again.
> 
> ...


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Dec 22, 2013)

My condolences. It is in that big raid array in the sky now.


----------



## drmike (Dec 22, 2013)

Only one node went to hell?  

Thank God that one wasn't slabbed.


----------



## SrsX (Dec 22, 2013)

I see someone didn't get the memo on how to properly configure a server and measures to take incase of a hardware failure...


----------



## drmike (Dec 22, 2013)

All we need is HostNun to lead the group prayer.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 22, 2013)

Hardware failures happen.

The Pony is currently restoring a storage array too - so don't throw stones.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 22, 2013)

> From their mass email to S1-NY Buffalo clients:


From their customer started thread on LET: S1-NY isn't their only problem...

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/18514/bluevm-la-down

Complaints of lengthy downtimes on several nodes, slow and bad support, customers saying they're fed up and leaving...and the owner telling a customer to quote "fuck off" on IRC.


----------



## SrsX (Dec 22, 2013)

DomainBop said:


> From their customer started thread on LET: S1-NY isn't their only problem...
> 
> http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/18514/bluevm-la-down
> 
> Complaints of lengthy downtimes on several nodes, slow and bad support, customers saying they're fed up and leaving...and the owner telling a customer to quote "fuck off" on IRC.


this I gotta see. IRC time.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Dec 22, 2013)

SrsX said:


> this I gotta see. IRC time.


Give WebSearchingPro a shout when your in there! #BlueVM irc.obsidianirc.net


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 22, 2013)

Jup L.A. does have troubles (a reason why I never bought a vps in this location) but the rest looks fine:


BlueVM Buffalo

BlueVM Swizz


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 22, 2013)

DomainBop said:


> Complaints of lengthy downtimes on several nodes, slow and bad support, customers saying they're fed up and leaving...and the owner telling a customer to quote "fuck off" on IRC.


If I look to the rant (and the guy was annoying) ... don't condemn if you were not present:

It is all about a 5$ per year hosting account...


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 22, 2013)

I don't see a "fuck off" anywhere in there.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Dec 22, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> I don't see a "fuck off" anywhere in there.


That's not actually the instance, that was just this morning - totally different event.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 22, 2013)

WebSearchingPro said:


> That's not actually the instance, that was just this morning - totally different event.


Yeah, Johnston already apologized on LET for saying it .

The TL;DR of the threads on LET, IRC, etc is they need to hire more staff..quickly


----------



## drmike (Dec 22, 2013)

DomainBop said:


> Yeah, Johnston already apologized on LET for saying it .
> 
> The TL;DR of the threads on LET, IRC, etc is they need to hire more staff..quickly


So did Mr. Johnston get rid of the help staff or what?

Did he have a related lady answering tickets or was I daydreaming about UGVPS again?


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Dec 22, 2013)

drmike said:


> So did Mr. Johnston get rid of the help staff or what?
> 
> Did he have a related lady answering tickets or was I daydreaming about UGVPS again?


She replied to one of my tickets yesterday, Johnston's wife seems to be helping out


----------



## Magiobiwan (Dec 22, 2013)

I've been on vacation for a few days, and will be back at tickets tomorrow. Holiday seasons are always busy, because us staff want to spend time with family and friends.


----------



## Virtovo (Dec 23, 2013)

Magiobiwan said:


> I've been on vacation for a few days, and will be back at tickets tomorrow. Holiday seasons are always busy, because us staff want to spend time with family and friends.


Im in the market for a few VPS.  How long are wait times currently on tickets?  Do you have a calendar of other holiday periods where support will be slow?


----------



## Magiobiwan (Dec 23, 2013)

We're working on keeping them low. Our AVERAGE (over this 3 month period) is about 2-4 hours (depending on priority, and support status. LImited Support Products get a lower priority). We're under a heavy load right now due to the disk failure (people want credit and want to complain), and I personally won't be answering tickets most of tomorrow, Christmas, and a day or two after (family stuff). The day or two after Christmas will be busy too, dealing with any backlogs from the days off.


----------



## Francisco (Dec 23, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Hardware failures happen.
> 
> The Pony is currently restoring a storage array too - so don't throw stones.


UUUUUGGGGGHHHHHH -_-

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Dec 23, 2013)

Not to be the resident d!ck again, but I thought recent threads elsewhere about BlueVM outages were odd.

Stuff like Server 1-3 and 6-9 experiencing issues at some location.

I'll ask, is there a lot of slabbing going on at BlueVM?


----------



## BlueVM (Dec 23, 2013)

@drmike - We do slab some of our nodes. Especially those nodes where we run BLUE0.5 and BLUE0 VPS.

You might be thinking "oh well they do that to squeeze more profit out of a node"... in reality we do it to make the VPS cheaper and more stable for our lowest plans.

1. We don't like nodes that have over 100 VPS, they tend to crash... they tend to find abuse easily and they can hit the max process count on linux.

2. When you sell VPS for $5 per year it takes a lot of them to fill up a node... Just to "fill the ram" using these plans you're looking at 150 - 400 VPS per node. We put extra disks in these systems to help improve the disk I/O and for the most part the load on these machines stays at about 5.0 total.

3. When you have a large number of VPS on a node you'd prefer to make sure that if one person abuses their service not everyone on that node is effected.

So yeah... we do it when it's justified and when it improves the overall user experience.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Dec 23, 2013)

BlueVM said:


> So yeah... we do it when it's justified and when it improves the overall user experience.


Thanks for the clarification


----------



## Virtovo (Dec 24, 2013)

Magiobiwan said:


> We're working on keeping them low. Our AVERAGE (over this 3 month period) is about 2-4 hours (depending on priority, and support status. LImited Support Products get a lower priority). We're under a heavy load right now due to the disk failure (people want credit and want to complain), and I personally won't be answering tickets most of tomorrow, Christmas, and a day or two after (family stuff). The day or two after Christmas will be busy too, dealing with any backlogs from the days off.


I wouldn't consider 2-4 hours slow.  Thanks for the clarification.


----------

